# A few more arrowheads



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well since i drew an archery tag my arrowhead/arrow making has been picking up heres a few more i just finished.




























Ive got to haft a few more on to the shafts and we will be good to go.


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice! They look awesome for sure, I remember your post from awhile ago, but don't remember if you've shot them yet. Have you? How do they fly?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I cant wait to see when you kill with one! Very Cool!


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lannolin: I have shot them they fly really well out to 30 yards. 

Tex: I sure hope I can put the smack down a one this year with it.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Are those some new mechanical thing-a-ma-jigs???

Dang nice lookin'. Hope you can give on a real nice test drive this season.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great. I hunted a few years ago with an Indian style wood flat bow and knapped heads. Drew on a few but couldn't commit.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely cool, and some good craftsmanship there. You're a better man than me. I tried my hand at knapping many years ago, lost all patience with it and ended up with nothing more than some piles of unusable chips. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Birdbow said:


> Looks great. I hunted a few years ago with an Indian style wood flat bow and knapped heads. Drew on a few but couldn't commit.


Mike, is that you? Where ya been boy? 

Member making this one for me?









Killed a speed goat with it!  









Sorry to side track. Back to knapped stone heads!


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm still around, just don't post much. There's a ton of info on stone points on the primitive archer forum. I had a guy on there make me a matched set for my hunt a few years ago and they all weighed within 5 grains of 125 grains. Here's a pic of the self bow i made. 62" 50# backed with diamondback skins.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Birdbow thats an awsome bow I just have a english style long bow. I would love to make my own but I havnt have it a try yet.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool, all of it. That is one goal before I leave this rock, take a big game animal with a bow, arrow, and head that I crafted myself.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Birdbow said:


> I'm still around, just don't post much. There's a ton of info on stone points on the primitive archer forum. I had a guy on there make me a matched set for my hunt a few years ago and they all weighed within 5 grains of 125 grains. Here's a pic of the self bow i made. 62" 50# backed with diamondback skins.


Very cool! I've got a self bow my buddy in GA made me. It's also a 50# bow made from an Osage Stave. It's backed with deer sinew. Shoots good out to about 20 yards. I've got some Ash arrows I made for it and I'd love to tie some rock on the end and kill something with it.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tex if you ever want some heads made up or worked on let me know iam sure we could figure something out.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking heads, hope they bring you success.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Duckking88 said:


> Tex if you ever want some heads made up or worked on let me know iam sure we could figure something out.


I wanna learn how to do it. I've got a lot of stuff but have never sat down and really done it. I need someone to show me how. I' watched a couple videos on You tube but Id love to take lessons.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yea I understand iam by no means an expert but after watching a few people and a dvd on it I just dove in. honestly I learned a lot by trial and error. And each and every rock is differnt . But its just so fun to see your work come together. Once I get some more rock maybe ill send you some.


----------

